# Just bought a PB-13....now I need help.



## MOZfreek (Oct 1, 2010)

Just bought a SVS PB-13 for 800 bucks....this is upgrading from my MFW-15. My room is 23x20x9...my MFW-15 was doing a ok job, but i couldn't pass up a SVS pb13 for 800 bucks, would you?....Sold my MFW for 500 bucks and took the 50 mile drive to get this monster, in any case I placed my new SVS where my old mfw was and it didn't sound good at all, I did demo the svs when i bought it so thats not the issue. I moved that 155lbs beast from corner to corner to no avail, it seems that all my bass is getting "stuck" behind my listening area, I don't know why....I used my Onkyo tx-sr605 Audyssey but this one doesnt have the callibration for the sub...it's only the 2eq, is that the reason it sounds weak in all other corners?? finally I placed the PB13 where I felt the best bass output, but I have to move my couch all the way back near the end wall, im posting some pics to show you guys what Im talking about...my question is...I tought the PB13 was going to fill this room no matter where I placed it, am I doing something wrong? and also Im placing the sub with the driver facing the wall is this ok? all the airflow from my vents are hitting the wall....I can't really complain because in this position near the wall, it shakes my listening area sick! but I just wanna do it right and not mess up my driver or my amp, dont wanna push it too hard. My home theater is nothing fancy so try not to laugh too much at it:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Are those JBL speakers in the front??? :innocent:



MOZfreek said:


> ... I don't know why....I used my Onkyo tx-sr605 Audyssey but this one doesnt have the callibration for the sub...it's only the 2eq, is that the reason it sounds weak in all other corners??


Did you autocalibrate after you moved to each corner???



> ..finally I placed the PB13 where I felt the best bass output, but I have to move my couch all the way back near the end wall...


Did you find this place by ear or with an SPL???



> ...Im placing the sub with the driver facing the wall is this ok? all the airflow from my vents are hitting the wall....


What happen if you place the driver facing into the room??? Do you get a better response???



> My home theater is nothing fancy so try not to laugh too much at it:


:blink:... We have to star with something.... sooner or later you'll start decorating. You should see my first HT :bigsmile:

EDIT: I found a picture...first is original HT :rolleyesno: second is current HT :whistling:


----------



## MOZfreek (Oct 1, 2010)

yup, jbl fronts why??? is that a big no no?.....yes auto callibrated after each move...same output, and all my bass was getting trapped where my couch is now. Also placed by ear don't own a SPL yet. Facing the driver towrds the room was not as deep...I felt the best response was like I have it now.
BTW your first HT looked almost as my first Home theater in a box I bought at Best Buy for 400 bucks....what a rip off.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

MOZfreek said:


> yup, jbl fronts why??? is that a big no no?.....


No, they're ok... but look familiar (those silver rings around the driver, see picture below) :bigsmile:



> yes auto callibrated after each move...same output, and all my bass was getting trapped where my couch is now...


Did you try middle of the walls??? 



> Also placed by ear don't own a SPL yet...


Are you planning to buy one???... I don't know how much is the postage from 92335 to your ZIP, maybe I can lend you mine for a couple of days :innocent:



> BTW your first HT looked almost as my first Home theater in a box I bought at Best Buy for 400 bucks....what a rip off.


I got mine (Infinity TSS 750) from Costco... right now they're resting in a storage


----------



## MOZfreek (Oct 1, 2010)

I love my JBL's...they are the ND-310...the bass is incredible from these things...got em' for 80 bucks..now thats a bargain! as of now the SVS is in the middle of the back wall, Im planning to buy a SPL meter but not at this time...the purchase of my SVS broke my bank...I really appreciate you offering to lend my yours...I will take you up on this offer as soon as I figure out how to use it...Im still "green" to this HT game. I comute to Ontario everyday..maybe I can pass by and you can show me how to use it?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

My advice would be positions other then corner loading the sub and see what you come up with.:T That is not a bad theater at all you should see mine.:yikes:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

I personally like my subs in the front stage facing the me rather than behind me. You could try moving the sub to the front of the room and see if that helps. 

Matt


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

What do you have the settings on the Ultra set to, and have you tried the different tune settings?


----------



## MOZfreek (Oct 1, 2010)

mdrake said:


> I personally like my subs in the front stage facing the me rather than behind me. You could try moving the sub to the front of the room and see if that helps.
> 
> Matt


Matt thanks for the response, I tried everyposition like I said including placing it in between one of my front speakers and my tv stand...and nothing....I watched Iron Man 2 yesterday...holy , this sub bangs!!!...I guess Im just being picky, maybe i should just accept that thats the only place it will sound good.:dontknow:


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

So far where does the best location seem to be?
Have you tried the phase switch?

Matt
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MOZfreek (Oct 1, 2010)

Behind my couch, near the end wall in the middle, like in my pics. yes phase switch doesnt help.....called SVS for help, they say it's my room. Doug at svs says it's very weird that all my bass is getting trapped in the back of my room...I may nedd special foam for my back corner walls???


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

MOZfreek said:


> ...I will take you up on this offer as soon as I figure out how to use it...Im still "green" to this HT game. I comute to Ontario everyday..maybe I can pass by and you can show me how to use it?


Anytime... just send me a PM to make arrangements :T


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX (Sep 13, 2007)

Get the AS-EQ1 and your problems will go away. I have "two" SVS subs and it was the best money I ever spent. After I hear them now....they never sounded the way they were supposed to. I literally had them all over my room! It is a pricey investment but it is so worth it.


----------



## MOZfreek (Oct 1, 2010)

XxxBERRYxxX said:


> Get the AS-EQ1 and your problems will go away. I have "two" SVS subs and it was the best money I ever spent. After I hear them now....they never sounded the way they were supposed to. I literally had them all over my room! It is a pricey investment but it is so worth it.


Im planning to buy another PB13 around Feb. I did see the AS-EQ1 in the SVS website...what does it do exactly?....just callibrates the subs? I was going to purcahse a better receiver, one that has the Audyssey multiEQ, that one i think callibrates speakers and sub, do i still need thw AS_EQ1 ?


----------



## XxxBERRYxxX (Sep 13, 2007)

If your going to have two subs I would defiantly get one. They make them work together. Two subs that aren't setup correctly can actually cancel each other out. It uses software to correct your room. You can place your subs where "you" want and let the software do the rest. Of course if you have the right placement already it can just improve on what you already have. I looked at this thing for a year before I bought it. It is a lot of money. I just wish I would have done it sooner. I was finally like, you can always send it back...they'll give you your money back with no questions asked. Even if you buy a receiver with Audyssey multiEQ, the software actually has setup's for that to. The multiEQ will take care of your speakers and the AS-EQ1 will take care of your subs. In 20 minutes...you can have perfect sounding sub or subs.


----------

